# Paul Dillet pressing 4 plates video



## bill hicks (May 13, 2005)

How much does this translate to on an Oly bar?

Here is the video, in the bodybuilding forum:

CLICK HERE FOR THE VIDEO

http://www.watotron.com/watupload/albums/userpics/10599/dilletgif4x30p3.gif


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2005)

I worked as a sales rep for Natures Bets in LA; Golds Gym was one of our accounts.I was 6'1 and 260  ( 34 waist 19.75 arms cold, a 53 inch relaxed/cold chest )at the time I met Paul at golds the first time. He was about 45 lbs bigger than I was and his arms must have been a true 21 in cold. I never saw Paul lift a weight in the 3 years I worked in LA. Paul is all drugs and one lazy dude. What I did see there that I will remember for a long time is Chris Comear incline pressing with free weights 405 for sets of 8...This guy was considered the strongest in the gym.


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2005)

Wait, Hammer incline? There are guys that will press 8 plates for reps, 4 plates Hammer incline isn't worth mentioning in Better Homes and Gardens.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I worked as a sales rep for Natures Bets in LA; Golds Gym was one of our accounts.I was 6'1 and 260  ( 34 waist 19.75 arms cold, a 53 inch relaxed/cold chest )at the time I met Paul at golds the first time. He was about 45 lbs bigger than I was and his arms must have been a true 21 in cold. I never saw Paul lift a weight in the 3 years I worked in LA. Paul is all drugs and one lazy dude. What I did see there that I will remember for a long time is Chris Comear incline pressing with free weights 405 for sets of 8...This guy was considered the strongest in the gym.



405 on the incline for 8, that aint much, Markus rhul incline benched over 500 for 7


----------



## LAM (May 14, 2005)

a lot of pro bbers aren't that strong for the mass that they carry.  I saw Cutler doing close grip with 225 last month.  I was doing that when I was 19..lol


----------



## musclepump (May 14, 2005)

I've never heard anyone call Dillet lazy before. Genetically gifted, crazy, psychotic, those I've heard... lazy... that's new.


----------



## LAM (May 14, 2005)

I've heard it before.  A guy that I train with for legs occassionaly used to train with Shawn Ray years ago.  he said Shawn was a lazy bastard as well.  a lot of those guys are all roids.  very few bb'ers can train like Yates and Coleman


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I've never heard anyone call Dillet lazy before. Genetically gifted, crazy, psychotic, those I've heard... lazy... that's new.




a freind of mine used to train at this gym he went to.  He said that guy was as lazy as they come.  he he would take like 10min inbetween sets of cable curls.


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2005)

I think he is doing quite a bit of weight there.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 14, 2005)

Its ALL steriods, most pro body builders know jack shit about building muscle,  and give their stupid paper perfect packaged routines in flex mag like flat benching then incline then decline then flat flies to give an "overall devolpment of the chest"     those guys piss me off those mags piss me off and people that belive that garbage piss me off.


----------



## musclepump (May 14, 2005)

Wow. Wish I had the genetics that allowed me to be that lazy and look that huge!


----------



## musclepump (May 14, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Its ALL steriods, most pro body builders know jack shit about building muscle, and give their stupid paper perfect packaged routines in flex mag like flat benching then incline then decline then flat flies to give an "overall devolpment of the chest"    those guys piss me off those mags piss me off and people that belive that garbage piss me off.


 That's why I only read Muscular Development now


----------



## HardTrainer (May 14, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Wow. Wish I had the genetics that allowed me to be that lazy and look that huge!



from what i see you post for training routines i think you would have to have amazing gentics or jacked quite a bit to get what i call decent gains


----------



## musclepump (May 14, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> from what i see you post for training routines i think you would have to have amazing gentics or jacked quite a bit to get what i call decent gains


 Elaborate?


----------



## HardTrainer (May 14, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Elaborate?



to be honest with you i cant be bothered to go into it, but training correctly for a year i expect a 160lb newbie to be up to around 190-200lbs with same b/f % with average genetics, natural.


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Its ALL steriods, most pro body builders know jack shit about building muscle,  and give their stupid paper perfect packaged routines in flex mag like flat benching then incline then decline then flat flies to give an "overall devolpment of the chest"



Those are ghost written articles.



			
				musclepump said:
			
		

> Wow. Wish I had the genetics that allowed me to be that lazy and look that huge!



And yes people have said Paul had great genetics but was too lazy to go anywhere. He has denied such things but that is what people have been saying for what, 10 or 15 years? He fell over on stage one year from dehydration.


----------



## musclepump (May 14, 2005)

40 pounds of mass in a year... hmm... that's expecting quite a lot, IMO.

 When I started lifting I was 150, having swum competitively for two years and water polo for three. I have shitty genetics


----------



## HardTrainer (May 14, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> 40 pounds of mass in a year... hmm... that's expecting quite a lot, IMO.
> 
> When I started lifting I was 150, having swum competitively for two years and water polo for three. I have shitty genetics



40lbs for a newbe is jack shit, also i never gained much more then 10-15lb on routines like you post, then gained over 60lbs in 2 years training correctly, i hate this crappy genetic bullshit people come out with as an excuses for a fast metabolism and overtraining routines then think roids are the answer, well i suppose if you saw my gains you would think i am on roids....no


----------



## musclepump (May 14, 2005)

Well what are your routines? I've only been seriously weight training for a year, I've never tried to say I know it all. I post what I feel I know, and I've never once made the claim to be correct--it's a trial and error thing I'm still playing with and will be for decades to come.

 Fast metabolism? I have a terribly slow metabolism. No excuse there. Overtraining? What's that?


----------



## HardTrainer (May 14, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Well what are your routines? Overtraining? What's that?



lol, ok i will make a post but none will belive me and think i am hyping things up? but ok was 150-155lbs for ages (2 years) messing around with the usual split chest/triceps back/biceps ect. playing around with different exercises to find that "magic" workouts then went to this new gym with a guy there that helped me, he gave me a proper diet routine i had one before  and used to eat at least 200g of protien a day but didnt realise i should be eating more overall calories, (this was obviously part of why i started to grow but not the main reason as i found out when i started doing the old classic bodybuilding routines i did after i found this and ate like mad but it still didnt work no way near as well as what he had me do) 

the routine i did was as follows

1 set of 20 rep squats to faliure
2 sets of bench press 8 reps 
2 sets of bent over rows 8 reps
2 sets of military press 8 reps 

Each session add 5lbs to each exercise

rest 3 days then repeat

i did this for 8 week and i can tell you it was amazing, my agression levels and sex drive went through the roof the 20 repers seem to elevate my test levels and the rest and low volume kept all stress hormones away i was manipulating my own levels of hormones, anyhow i was wighed before and after 

Before 152lbs 8% bodyfat
After (8 weeks) 171lbs 10%bodyfat so about 21lbs 5 lbs of fat 16lbs of muscle

after that training i took a week off and i did a slightly diferent training cycle but based around the same type of structure


----------



## LAM (May 14, 2005)

HT..how tall and how old were you at 152 lbs ?


----------



## HardTrainer (May 14, 2005)

By whole body grew delts arms chest back calves everything but i think my arms grew the most


----------



## HardTrainer (May 14, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> HT..how tall and how old were you at 152 lbs ?



 5`11" 17 year old, now i am 22 205lbs 6 foot tall @ 8% bodfat or so , but had a lay off due to hurting my knee playing football when i was 20 so went down a bit for a year but now coming back (was 210 when i was 20)


----------



## vegman (May 14, 2005)

people use that machine?!


----------



## min0 lee (May 14, 2005)

I do.


----------



## GFR (May 14, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> 405 on the incline for 8, that aint much, Markus rhul incline benched over 500 for 7


I saw Rhul work out there a fer times..only say him training quads..he was squatting with around 500 for reps, I didnt count....the funny thing was he was using an oxygen tank after his sets....As far as a 500 raw incline ( not on a smith) for 7 reps I'dd have to see it to believe it. Scott Mendelson might be able to incline 500 for 7...He has benched 713 Raw.


----------



## reg56 (May 14, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> from what i see you post for training routines i think you would have to have amazing gentics or jacked quite a bit to get what i call decent gains


 What's with the attitude?

 Musclepump never said anything against what you believe, nor does he try to act like he knows everything.  We all have our own opinions on training.


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Scott Mendelson might be able to incline 500 for 7...He has benched 713 Raw.



Mendelson has done 701 that I've seen, 713 is James Henderson, a 400 pounder.


----------



## GFR (May 14, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Mendelson has done 701 that I've seen, 713 is James Henderson, a 400 pounder.


Mendelson's best raw BP is 713...its on several sites and is on his owne web site...It might be a new record?


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2005)

Then he has officially tied James Henderson. I just haven't seen it myself, I've only seen his 701. Glen Chabot had been trying for some time and said he could break it, but he hasn't been seen since he bombed at the Arnold a couple years ago.


----------

